# ASZ ENGINE CODE 96KW PD130 CABLE PROBLEM.



## OGUZ (Jul 11, 2021)

I need the wiring diagram of the g40 and g28 sockets for 2003 audi 1.9 tdi asz pd130. If you can, could you share it. Thank you very much.
I forgot the order when I removed the cables from the sockets.


----------

